# Frog Morton On the Town



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Well, we finally get to try the last of the Frog Morton series. Picked up a tin in trade and also bought one. Very pleased to have tried all the FM's not.

It smells wonderful. You can smell the latakia and the orientals, very pleasant. It loads nicely even with the rather large flecks of the dark black tobacco that I didn't see in some of the other FM's.

Get her fired up and I'm rewarded with some really nice flavors. Latakia brings the leathery flavors (almost rubbery at times). The Basma gives it a kind of sweet flavor that at first fights with the latakia. I started not to like it. But after a little way through the bowl, the flavors started working better together. Still not a perfect marraige but not bad.

FMOTT is a top notch smoke. My order of prefernce is FMATP, FM, FMOTT and then FMOTB. Well, really OTT and OTB are struggling for last place. But seriously, this is like a beauty contest between four of the most beautiful people out there. I just seem to like ATP's personality better. LOL


----------



## madirishman (May 12, 2010)

Glad you enjoyed it...Im a huge fan of the entire FM line, FM and OTT are my go to smokes


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I've only had FM before, and I love the stuff. I almost bought some FMATP yesterday along with some more FM, but then I found that the shop still had some Penzance and just got another tin of regular FM (along with the Penzance of course). Great review- FMATP and FMOTT are on my must try list (now that I'm lightening up about perique a bit I may try OTB too). This review just solidified that they are must tries, and soon (next tobacco purchase probably).


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice review David. At first I thought you disliked the entire line, but I think there was just a typo in your third sentence and you meant to say now, and not not. I like FMOTT as well. The Basma leaf gives it a nice, almost marshmellow like sweetness that I enjoy. Actually I'm with you on the three Frogs I've tried. All excellent smokes. I've never tried On The Bayou because I'm not a huge fan of perique, but I should give it a try some time.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i like what i have tried of the line too, OTT is my favorite, i smoke the sh!t out of it when i have some. im out now, but will get more in june.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> I've only had FM before, and I love the stuff. I almost bought some FMATP yesterday along with some more FM, but then I found that the shop still had some Penzance and just got another tin of regular FM (along with the Penzance of course). Great review- FMATP and FMOTT are on my must try list (now that I'm lightening up about perique a bit I may try OTB too). This review just solidified that they are must tries, and soon (next tobacco purchase probably).


Well, looks like we have a couple more to add to the samples I'm sending you!



indigosmoke said:


> Nice review David. At first I thought you disliked the entire line, but I think there was just a typo in your third sentence and you meant to say now, and not not. I like FMOTT as well. The Basma leaf gives it a nice, almost marshmellow like sweetness that I enjoy. Actually I'm with you on the three Frogs I've tried. All excellent smokes. I've never tried On The Bayou because I'm not a huge fan of perique, but I should give it a try some time.


Whoops on the typo. Yeah this is a great line! Next time I send you something, I'll try to save you a little of the OTB.

That sweetness you're talking about was only hitting certain parts of my tongue. It was rather strange since sweet usually hits the center. This was hitting more of the tip and sides. Makes me wonder what's going on. Is my tongue tired or is this some kind of chemical combination?


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

UPDATE: Left about a third of the bowl sitting on my desk at work all day. Didn't have a chance to smoke the rest at break. Lit it up in the car on the way home and it was absolutely wonderful!

The sweetness that I really felt was a little disconnected plugged in and blended with the latakia really nicely. This one is definitely third on the list, easily beating out OTB now!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Just had my first bowl of it tonight and I agree it is a fantastic smoke 

Thanks for the review.


----------



## ChrisD (Apr 10, 2011)

FMOTT Rules! FMOTB is very good as well


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Looks like I'll have to place an order for FMATP and FMOTT to see what all this fuss is about. Of course FMATP was already atop my list so it was just a matter of time before I ordered some. Now you just managed to sell a tin of FMOTT. :tu Right now I need to still buy a few more pipes first though. thanks for the insight Dave. I think anything you give a :tu to is something I'll definitely enjoy.


----------

